# First photos of 2009



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

*First photos of 2009 (night photos and castle pics added PG 1)*

Here are the first few photos of my yard haunt, I would love some feedback. Still have some work to do - also considering a castle facade for new addition.

Love what everyone does on this site - it inspires me to keep going bigger and bigger each year. :jol:

Here are some night shots and my castle facade nearly complete.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

*More photos*

More photos and a video to follow


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

*Great*

Great - I hardly have time to post as much as I would like and then when I do my first real reply is SPAM. 

Anyone use the low flying fog machines from Target or Walmart? Thinking of getting one this year.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

great display. I'm curious - with such a large front yard, why not spread out your cemetery a bit?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the rest of the pictures.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

sharpobject - I didn't spread out the cemetary because I make a path that the TOT's will walk down, also off to the left I am going to build a castle facade. Hope to have that completed this weekend. 
ghost37 - should have some night shots tonight if I can find my wifes tripod.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very cool, and I dig your house btw.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I love the skelly with the pumpkin cart.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, great job on those kid props - they look so real!

You have a good mix of tombstones and I kinda like it with that more crowded look.

Looks like the skellie pushing the cart has a wooden stake holding him up, yes? You might want to paint that black so it's less visible at night.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

haunted hollows said:


> Anyone use the low flying fog machines from Target or Walmart? Thinking of getting one this year.


Yard is looking good.

IMO I don't think you will be happy with the results of the low lying fog machines. You already have a good fog machine, why not just quick build a fog chiller. That is the best way to get that low lying fog result.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue - Yes the stake will be painted when it finally stops RAINING around here. I still have lots of tinkering to do. I hope to get it all done this weekend with the exception of the TOT path. I rope off all the props and make a path so all my sensor props get tripped properly and I can scare the older kids.

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the cemetery! and you have a beautiful home!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was cool. I like the sign.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, Your house just crys out for boards across the window. Check out what Creepers did with thier house. I think they use styrofoam for boards and put them up with velcro tabs.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

haunted hollows said:


> Anyone use the low flying fog machines from Target or Walmart? Thinking of getting one this year.


I have one of the walmart ones. It isn't even worth the time. It works the same as one that is not supposed to be low lying. Build a cheap fog chiller instead.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The shot of the 2 boys creeping up on the graveyard scene made my day. Does one have a gun in his hand? I'm not sure they are effective on zombies.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

looking great! I love tombstones and pumpkins together. It just looks great.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks very good!


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great so far! I can't wait to see the finished product. I really loved the skeleton pushing the cart


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Ditto to Creepers comments, plus I love the guy hanging from the swingset-like deadzone. The expression on his face is priceless... Oh and the pumpkin cart rocks too!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks great!
I have one of those foggers, don't bother. It does work but you have to constantly keep filing the small ice bowl. I too, suggest building a chiller, I will be doing that this year.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great looking spread!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Added some night shots and castle facade to pg one.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Moms are going to have to drag tots away from your yard, unless of course, you scare them away first! It all looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice! That scarecrow is just creepy!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good Job! Looking creepy... Pumpkin rot kiddies are sweet...


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the yard, looks great. Lighting is right on. I especially like the castle facade.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking pretty good! I could see who likes Halloween very much. If I was walking down the steet passing your place lol


----------

